# Happy Day Baby Dress Knitting Pattern



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Adorable baby dress, easy to make and lovely for your baby or baby gift
This knitting pattern is great for all beginners, pattern include step by step instructions and tutorial to make the folded hem, if you never make before this technique, you will love it, is easy and you can use it in so many other projects!

Craft: Knitting
Yarn Weight: Sport weight Yarn
Needle Size: US 3.25mm straight knitting needles
Yardage: 600 yards (200 of each color) three colors
Size: 12 - 24 months
On the picture neck is crocheted but optional can be knitted too, both ways are explained on pattern

Pattern: $6.50
http://www.etsy.com/listing/220772612/knitting-pattern-baby-dress-happy-day?ref=shop_home_active_9

Save money buying patterns packages discount, please check here:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/LiliaCraftParty?section_id=15914980&ref=shopsection_leftnav_7

I offer full time assistant so if you have any question or need additonal help with my patterns, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Happy Knitting
Lilia


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable!!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

A sweet little dress! There is something extra-cute about pockets on a little kids dress.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful...great color combo and nice knitting.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Really cute.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's adorable!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable!
What sizes does this pattern make?


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

Very cute pattern Lilia! Will have to check it out!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Such an adorable dress!!!! ;0)


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

An adorable dress!!!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> Adorable!
> What sizes does this pattern make?


Hi dear! is for 12-24 months, for any other questions feel free to ask
Thank you
Lilia


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

dhendrix said:


> Very cute pattern Lilia! Will have to check it out!


Thank you so much, this pattern was fully tested, is a fun and adorable project to knit!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------

